# Allegany Reservoir walleye, 16.25 pounds, 35 inches.



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

The Seneca Nation Conservation Department has posted a picture of this fish taken for its hatchery and then released. Below Salamanca, NY the top three NY record walleyes came from here.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

jimski2 said:


> The Seneca Nation Conservation Department has posted a picture of this fish taken for its hatchery and then released. Below Salamanca, NY the top three NY record walleyes came from here.



What picture of what fish ??


----------



## WJCOBB (Apr 7, 2017)

16.25 lbs. 35" walleye at SNI Hatchery https://www.lakeerieunited.com/walleye/topic/532-allegany-reservoir-walleye/


----------

